# Wireless configuration collection for wiki page

## Jell-O-Fishi

Hi

i'm attempting to overhaul the wireless pages on the gentoo wiki. If you have a working wireless device, please post (either here or on the [[HARDWARE Wireless]] discussion page on the wiki) your card type (exact usb/pci id if possible), driver, and these sections from the kernel config:

* Networking -> Wireless

* Device drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN

Any other help appriciated.

[Mod Edit by NeddySeagoon - its worth a sticky for a few days so users don't miss it]

Mod Edit by NeddySeagoon - Unstuck on 1 Nov 2007 as the kernel is undergoing big changes in the wireless stack.

Older info is in danger of being overtaken by eventsLast edited by Jell-O-Fishi on Sat Sep 22, 2007 10:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jell-O-Fishi,

Device Ralink RT73 USB based devices, my sample is 

```
ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
```

Minimum kernel version 2.6.23-rc6

Wireless Settings:-

Under Wireless --->

```
  │ │    <M> Improved wireless configuration API                                 │ │  

  │ │    --- Wireless extensions                                                 │ │  

  │ │    <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)  
```

Under Wireless LAN  --->

```
[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 
```

Patch rt2x00-9999, the CVS ebuild) to work with new kernels, patched ebuild available here where you need the entire net-wireless directory.

In /etc/portage/packages.use set  

```
net-wireless/rt2x00 rt73usb
```

or the rt2500usb driver may be loaded in error. This happens on my P3 based laptop but not on my AMD desktop.

Install the firmware as directed in the ebuild messages.

Configure wlan0 in the normal way - works with unecrypted and WEP links. I've not tested other crypto yet.

----------

## Mark Clegg

Card: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05) [8086:4220] MiniPCI

* Networking Wireless

```
< > Improved wireless configuration API

--- Wireless extensions

< > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

[ ]   Enable full debugging output

<M>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

<M>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

<M>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

< >   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack
```

* Device drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN 

```
[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

<M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection
```

It is also necessary to merge net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0

Additionally...

Depending on the system the card is installed in, you may also find "Wireless Radio" is always reported as being switched off, regardless of the position of the physical Radio-Switch on the laptop. dmesg shows this as...

```
ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
```

I believe there is a /proc interface to the Radio Switch, but this only works if it's a software switch. If it's a hardware switch, you may find that modding the card is the only way forward. 

Cover pins 11 and 13 on your mini-pci wireless card (even pins are on the bottom side, the odd are on the top. For orientation, the "top" of the card is where you plug the two antenna in.)

While facing the "top" of the card count to pin 11 and 13. (from the "cut" in the card over, don't forget to count the lone pin as well "1,2") cover both pins 11 and 13 with finger nail polish. Let it dry, replace the card, start your laptop, and you should be able to configure it from there.

Please GOOGLE thoroughly before attempting this, and proceed with caution only if you are 100% confident it applies to your particular config. I can't be held responsible for broken cards/laptops.

I believe this occurs because in the MiniPCI spec, pins 11 and 13 are left as "Vendor Defined" and differnet vendors have used the pins differently. This mod may also, therefore, work for other vendors cards.

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

Card: D-Link System Inc DWL-G520+ Wireless PCI Adapter

(bought in europe; packing says: H/W Ver.: A3 F/W Ver.: 2.04)

```
#lspci -nn

01:09.0 Network controller [0280]: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface [104c:9066]
```

* Networking -> Wireless 

```
<*> Improved wireless configuration API

      [*] Wireless extensions

      < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

      <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

      [ ]   Enable full debugging outpu

      <*>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

      < >   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

      < >   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

      < >   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack 
```

(you can choose builtin/modules to your liking)

* Device drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN

```
      [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)

      [ ] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)
```

* Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options

```
<M> Userspace firmware loading support
```

(not sure about the last one, but see:)

```
#lsmod

acx                         74052  0 

firmware_class          6912  1 acx
```

for the driver you have to emerge the package

```
=net-wireless/acx-0.3.35_p20070101
```

which is currently keyworded, so you have to put this line in /etc/portage/package.keywords,

it pulls in the appropriate firmware package net-wireless/acx-firmware.

linux kernel info:

```
#uname -rpiosm

Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

my sample /etc/conf.d/net configuration for dedicated ESSID and WEP open encrytion:

```
config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.2/24 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

essid_wlan0=( "MY_ESSID" )

key_MY_ESSID=( "s:0123456789012" )

channel_wlan0=( "13" )

sens_wlan0=( "3" )

mtu_wlan0=( "1492" )
```

to check some status, i prefer the package net-wireless/wavemon.

----------

## scoazera

**** USR5410 ****

PCMCIA version

U.S. Robotics

802.11g

Wireless Turbo PC Card

I just emerged acx package and executed

iwconfig  <IFACE>  mode managed essid  <ESSID>  key  <WEP>

iwconfig  <IFACE>  key on

dhcpcd  <IFACE> &

----------

## Lemmens

Netgear  PCI WG311T

#lspci -nn says:

02:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC [168c:0013] (rev 01)

.config:

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

    psk="<my very secret password>"

    scan_ssid=1

    ssid="<my essid>"

}

/etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="<my essid>"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

associate_order="forcepreferred"

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

preferred_aps=( "<my essid>" )

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

----------

## swimmer

Card: 

```
description: Wireless interface

product: PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

vendor: Intel Corporation

physical id: 4

bus info: pci@0000:02:04.0

logical name: eth1

version: 05

serial: 00:0e:35:48:39:2d

width: 32 bits

clock: 33MHz

capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw2200 driverversion=1.2.0km firmware=ABG:9.0.2.6 (Mar 22 2005) ip=10.0.0.3 latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=24 mingnt=3 module=ipw2200 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g

```

Kernel:

```

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y
```

qlist -Iv net-wireless

```
net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0

net-wireless/wireless-tools-29

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.8
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
### WIRELESS ###

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

## Home

config_MyRouter=( "10.0.0.3/24" )

routes_MyRouter=( "default via 10.0.0.100" )

dns_servers_MyRouter="10.0.0.100"

### KPN Hotspots

config_KPN="dhcp"

mode_KPN="managed"

postup () {

      if [ ${IFACE} == "eth1" ] ; then

         einfo "Running rc after WLAN reconnect ..."

         /sbin/rc

      fi

}
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
# Let clients write to config

update_config=1

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

                                                                                                                                                                               

network={

    ssid="MyRouter"

    psk="MyPassword"

    priority=0

}

### KPN Hotspots

network={

    ssid="KPN"

    key_mgmt=NONE

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}
```

/etc/modules.d/ipw2200:

```
options ipw2200 disable=1 led=1 hwcrypto=0
```

Last edited by swimmer on Fri Oct 12, 2007 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## swimmer

Card:

```
description: Wireless interface

product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection

vendor: Intel Corporation

physical id: 0

bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0

logical name: wmaster0

version: 61

serial: 00:13:e8:07:65:47

width: 64 bits

clock: 33MHz

capabilities: bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless

configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl4965 ip=10.0.0.4 latency=0 module=iwl4965 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```

Kernel:

```
#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
net-wireless/iwlwifi ~x86

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode ~x86
```

/etc/portage/package.use:

```
net-wireless/iwlwifi -ipw3945 ipw4965
```

qlist -Iv net-wireless:

```
net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.18

net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.1.17

net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre22

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.8
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
### WIRELESS ###

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-l -1"

## Home

config_MyRouter=( "10.0.0.4/24" )

routes_MyRouter=( "default via 10.0.0.100" )

dns_servers_MyRouter="10.0.0.100"

dns_domain_MyRouter="MyDomain"

## KPN Hotspots

config_KPN=( "dhcp" )

mode_KPN=( "managed" )

postup () {

    if [ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ] ; then

        einfo "Running rc after WLAN reconnect ..."

        /sbin/rc

    fi

    return 0

}
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
update_config=0

## Home

network={

    ssid="MyRouter"

    psk="MyPassword"

    priority=0

}

### KPN Hotspots

network={

    ssid="KPN"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    priority=2

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}
```

----------

## richard.scott

I have a GIGABYTE GN-WP01GT pci card working very well with the madwifi-ng drivers and hostapd.

----------

## dabicho

[quote="swimmer"]Card:

```
description: Wireless interface

product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection

vendor: Intel Corporation

physical id: 0

bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0

logical name: wmaster0

version: 61

serial: 00:13:e8:07:65:47

width: 64 bits

clock: 33MHz

capabilities: bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless

configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl4965 ip=10.0.0.4 latency=0 module=iwl4965 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```

Kernel:

[code]

Hello. 

I have a vaio laptop with that same card, but I am having problems configuring it.

I have personal access points at my house and at work, neither is broadcasted

how do I do it with wpa_supplicant?

I was trying your same configuration options except encryption (which I haven't set up on the Access points) and oviusly essid, but I think I must be missing something to tell it is not broadcasted.

Might you have an idea?

----------

## richard.scott

You may want to try it with a broadcasted SSID to see if it works. 

Infact, there's no real security benefit to having the SSID hidden (as its not really hidden) Your AP's wireless traffic has its SSID stamped all over it anyhow.

It's easier and more reliable for windows clients to keep connected to it so I'd guess it would be the same for linux.

Have you had a look at this on the Wiki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

----------

